# FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 ARP and arping trouble



## allan_sundry (May 28, 2013)

Hi

After the upgrade the routers with FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 to FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 I noticed some unpleasant changes:

FreeBSD 8.2 amd64:

```
# ifconfig test
test: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        ether 90:e2:ba:00:0f:7b
        inet XXX.XXX.XXX.MMM netmask 0xffffffe0 broadcast XXX.XXX.XXX.NNN
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: 2000 parent interface: igb3

# arping -c 5 XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL
ARPING XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL
56 bytes from 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 (XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL): index=0 time=1.188 msec
56 bytes from 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 (XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL): index=1 time=8.106 usec
56 bytes from 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 (XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL): index=2 time=9.060 usec

# arp -an | grep test
? (XXX.XXX.XXX.MMM) at 90:e2:ba:00:0f:7b on world permanent [vlan]
? (XXX.XXX.XXX.NNN) at 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 on world expires in 962 seconds [vlan]
```

FreeBSD 9.1 amd64:

```
# ifconfig test
test: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=103<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:30:48:8d:d1:33
        inet XXX.XXX.XXX.MMM netmask 0xffffffe0 broadcast XXX.XXX.XXX.NNN
        inet6 fe80::230:48ff:fe8d:d133%world prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xe
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: 2000 parent interface: em1

# arping -c 5 XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL
ARPING XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL
^C
--- XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% unanswered (0 extra)

# arp -an | grep test
? (XXX.XXX.XXX.NNN) at 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 on world expires in 962 seconds [vlan]
```

arping works only with these keys:

```
# arping -s 00:30:48:8d:d1:33 XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL
ARPING 91.193.166.33
56 bytes from 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 (XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL): index=0 time=69.141 usec
56 bytes from 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 (XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL): index=1 time=105.858 usec
56 bytes from 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 (XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL): index=2 time=136.852 usec
56 bytes from 00:1b:21:94:4b:10 (XXX.XXX.XXX.LLL): index=3 time=82.016 usec
```

- FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 arping without keys only works on servers without routing and forwarding.
- FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 does not show ARP interface (permanent).


How to fix it?


----------

